

Microsoft just exposed email's ugliest secret  - kanche
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/21/5533814/google-yahoo-apple-all-share-microsofts-troubling-email-privacy-policy

======
vxNsr
Darn if only this had been posted today, it'd be much more likely to get FP
coverage.

I really wanted HN's opinion on this + any new alternatives that may have
cropped up since the last time this was a discussion.

